# Ipad apple tv airplay et "apps télé"



## Luc04 (2 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

A priori, Aiprlay ne fonctionne pas entre un Ipad et une apple tv pour les apps de Tv ( comme Tf1 ou France2 replay, etc). 
Pour pouvoir visonner le replay sur la télé il faut passer par la "recopie écran" et pas un Airplay "direct".
Avez-vous déjà testé ?
Merci.


----------

